# The Undercover Car Graveyard, July 2019



## mookster (Aug 1, 2019)

This really has been the year of car graveyards for me. By my count this is the 18th one so far! It's also the one I have had to work the hardest to get the shots from, winter time is usually a much better season to do these sort of places but alas somewhere like this full of dead trees would hardly be any better then! It is crazily overgrown in places, to get to the furthest away vehicle which I could only just make out through the horizontal trees required a crazy Indiana Jones/Tomb Raider-esque assault course which most people wouldn't have bothered with!

It's clear the place has been abandoned for some considerable time, there is also a house there too but it's very secure. It's location in a sleepy little village adjacent to a playing field and largely visible from a public footpath meant the original plan was to be stealthy and quiet however that quickly went out the window as every single step was accompanied by the snapping of dead branches and undergrowth under foot - thankfully nobody disturbed us the whole time we were there.

I've called it the 'undercover' graveyard for one particular reason which I'm sure will become apparent.













































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 2, 2019)

Amazed at how much soil has built up there during that time. 
That's a collection of cars that you either shudder at if you ever owned one or think is retro cool if you didn't!
You sure that no-one lives there? The path looks well worn!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 2, 2019)

OOh I liked that mookster, my first 2 cars were travellers (in taupe rose the first one ;-0 )
Anything in the house?


----------



## old git (Aug 2, 2019)

What are the two yellow ones and the back to front red one please Mooks?


----------



## robsterwebb (Aug 2, 2019)

MOT expired 25 September 2007 on that Little Fiesta!


----------



## mookster (Aug 2, 2019)

old git said:


> What are the two yellow ones and the back to front red one please Mooks?



All Renaults - a Renault 12 (KHA), 5 (UUU) and 4 (VCT).

The early Renault 5s are worth an awful lot now, somehow. That unusual plate on the 5 is probably worth a few bob as well.


----------

